# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Aktuelle Bilder vom König

## konradadenauer



----------


## Hua Hin

Eigentlich sieht er für sein Alter noch ganz fit aus. Danke.

Gruss Alex

----------

Die jährliche Rede des Königs an die Nation, am 4. Dezember, einen Tag vor seinem Geburtstag, wurde dieses Jahr auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben.
http://www.nationmultimedia.com/2009/11 ... 117609.php

----------


## odd

Die Ansprache nebst Militärparade war letztes Jahr (will mich nicht festlegen) am 03.12. inder er dem Volk dankte aber zu mehr Vereinigung aufrief.

Die anfolgende Geburtstagsrede musste das Königspaar absagen, sodass Kronprinz und -prinzessin die Rede übernahmen.

Habe das Gefühl, dass es dieses Jahr ähnlich sich verhält.

----------

Auch wenn man das hier nicht weiter kommentiert, aber seine Gedanken wird man sich schon machen.

----------


## odd

Hier BP auch das Vorhaben, dass der König an seinem Geburtstag die Festlichkeit beiwohnt. An allen anderen Feierlichkeiten wird sein Sohn Prinz Maha Vajiralongkorn ihn Vertreten.

----------


## walter

Aber wie ich vermutet habe. Der Kronprinz übernimmt die meisten Pflichten des Königs. 

Daraus ergibt sich für mich die Tatsache dass der Nachfolger schon längst feststeht.

----------


## odd

Weiss nicht inwieweit wir die Gerüchteküche zu diesem Topic anheizen dürfen.
Für mich war das 60jährige Thronjubiläum 2006 mehr als ein Hinweis.

----------

